# Buying a laptop in Dubai



## Sean2008 (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm planning to buy a laptop computer after moving to Dubai, where do you suggest I get it from? Any reputable stores in the malls? Thanks.


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

I have found prices for electronics to be the same with not very often there being an exeption. For peace of mind I would go to a Sharaf, Jumbo and even Carrefour. All of these can be found in the big malls. carrefour in MOE. You can always go to computer plaza and get it cheaper, but that imo is more trouble than its worth.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

If you know what you are after it is well worth going to Computer Plaza (in Bur Dubai). It is full of masses of small shops with a huge range of laptops.

If you have cash and are prepared to shop around within there, you will get much better value for money than elsewhere. Even if they don't knock that much off the price you will get a whole host of extras.

-


----------

